# Thunderbird werkt plots niet meer [opgelost]

## koenderoo

Raar probleem: Enigmail werkt schijnbaar op de achtergrond van Thunderbird, want wanneer ik Thunderbird start krijg ik de melding dat er een probleem is met de taalinstellingen van Enigmail. Ze zouden niet overeenkomen met die van Thunderbird. Ik heb inmiddels thunderbird en Enigmail opnieuw gecompileerd, dus ze moeten nu echt allebei gebruik maken van de nl linguas flag en voorzover ik kan zien worden deze pakketjes ook netjes gecompileerd.

En toch blijf ik de melding krijgen dat er geen goed languagepack is geinstalleerd. Wat is hier aan de hand en (nog belangrijker) hoe los ik dit op?

Oh ja, de oplossing die geboden wordt (languagepack downloaden van de site van mozilla) werkt niet.

----------

## hennep

Hoe heb je linguas ingesteld?

export LINGUAS="nl" && emerge ...

Dit klinkt misschien heel logisch maar toch maakte ik de eerste keer de beginnersfout door het volgende te gebruiken:

set LINGUAS="nl" 

emerge ...

----------

## koenderoo

De linguas settings zijn in mijn make.conf gezet, dus ik heb geen last van lokale settings. Voor de zekerheid maar even de regel uit mijn make.conf:

```

#taal instelling

LINGUAS="nl en"

```

----------

## hennep

Tijdens de installatie van thunderbird 1.5.0.8 kwam deze tekst over mijn scherm:

 * For enigmail, please see instructions at

 *   http://enigmail.mozdev.org/

Misschien kun je daar iets vinden, of een languagepack handmatig installeren

----------

## koenderoo

 *Quote:*   

>  * For enigmail, please see instructions at
> 
> * http://enigmail.mozdev.org/
> 
> Misschien kun je daar iets vinden, of een languagepack handmatig installeren

 

geweest, gekeken en kan ik niet zo veel mee. Die languagepacks worden door Gentoo al geïnstalleerd door die USE flag instelling en met deze aanbeveling tot installeren houd hun hulp wel zo'n beetje op lijkt het. 

Ik zal eens gaan kijken wat er gebeurd als ik de USE-flag op alleen Engels zet en ik Thunderbird en Enigmail daarna opnieuw compileer. Als dat werkt, zet ik nl wel weer terug en kijken we nog eens.

----------

## koenderoo

Opgelost. Niet door T-bird en Enigmail opnieuw te compileren, maar door engimail te unmergen en daarna de map .thunderbird uit de gebruikersmap te gooien. Ik kwam er achter dat het namelijk wel werkte bij mijn root. Daar wilde T-bird wel starten.

Enigmail is achteraf misschien toch een beetje overbodig dus om problemen te voorkomen komt het er bij mij niet meer op.

----------

